# Haval History ............ WW-II ......... Ships at War



## mikec1 (Sep 8, 2013)

.
.
Greetings Guys, Gals;


This is another PDF that I pick-up, somewhere ............  ... 


Author is unknown........... My-haps ........... He, or She, will contact me.



Enjoy,


Mike
.
.
.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 8, 2013)

A bit of an eclectic and out of sequence mix but some excellent pics in there.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 8, 2013)

I agree, there are a number of the Yorktown I'd never seen.


----------

